# Intro



## S_walker (May 19, 2011)

Wanted to introduce myself proper! 

S_Walker here! look forward to learning!


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*S_walker* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Leave (May 19, 2011)

I look forward to learning too.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 19, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We are happy to have you


----------



## broke1naz (May 19, 2011)

welcome lot of good info hear


----------



## tyzero89 (May 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## M A N C H I L D (May 24, 2011)

Hello.


----------



## Fit_Qtie (May 24, 2011)

Welcome !


----------



## luckyirishguy (May 25, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## S_walker (May 25, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Hittman (May 25, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## Quez82 (May 25, 2011)

welcome


----------

